# seizures



## welderguy (Nov 17, 2016)

A little girl I know needs prayer very much today. She suddenly began having seizures regularly a few days ago. The doctors haven't been able yet to find the cause or to stop them.Please help me lift up Moriah to the Great Physician.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 17, 2016)

So sorry to hear that, prayers sent for little Moriah and her doctors.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 18, 2016)

Praying for Moriah and wisdom for the Dr.'s


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 20, 2016)

It seems to hurt me more when children and young folks are hurt, sick, or in need.  Prayers offered for this young lady.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 22, 2016)

Thankyou brothers.
The seizures have tapered off some.Doctors still don't know the exact cause.Still testing.
She has not let it diminish her sweet disposition at all, which I find amazing.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the update.  Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 28, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 1, 2016)

Still praying. Glad to hear they aren't as bad.


----------



## mattech (Dec 6, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## welderguy (Dec 6, 2016)

Thankyou brothers for all your prayers and kind words.
Doctors say Moriah has a rare virus that attacks various body functions.They say it could stay in her body the rest of her life or may never show signs again.
She has been seizure free for a week now, so we are very thankful for that.
The Lord is so merciful, even through sufferings.(1 Pet.5:10)


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 6, 2016)

Praying for Moriah.


----------



## Cobra (Dec 6, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2016)

Prayers are being sent up for Moriah and her entire family during this difficult time.  I surely hope this type of virus goes completely away and never returns again.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry I am late to this. My Prayers are added.


----------

